# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing a wall - Double brick unit

## cplicious

Hi All 
We are considering removing a wall between two rooms to create a large living/kitchen area. Can anyone recommend anyone who can advise us if it would be possible (we are a ground floor unit with a 2nd level above us) and if so give us an idea of what it would cost? We are located in Glen Iris, VIC.  
Thanks 
Chris

----------


## Bloss

This sort of work is almost always possible, not always practical or cost effective.  Any engineering company can advise, but you also have to think about the owners of what sits above and the various permissions you will need if it is a strata title of some sort. 
Often you can make a decent sized opening that will suit your needs a lot cheaper and easier than removing the whole wall, but you still need engineering advice, the permissions, plans and council approval. This is not a DYI job IMO, but you no doubt realise that. 
BTW - That is only if it is a load bearing wall - if it is not then much easier. You need some professional advice though. Often you can get the plans from the body corporate or the council and that'll be a good start as it should answer that question of load bearing for you.

----------


## DvdHntr

If it is a unit with brick wall lower floor it is almost certainly load bearing. Permission is the first step. Find out if you are allowed then consult a structural engineer. Bear in mind that the steel beam will probably have to be a bulkhead.

----------

